# Απορία σχετικά με την προφορά λέξεων από δια- κλπ (συνίζηση)



## ale3andro (Dec 28, 2018)

Από τα 15 μου μαθαίνω ελληνικά, ζω μόνιμα Ελλάδα, και έχω την εξής (χαζή;) απορία (την οποία έχω γιατί έτυχε κάποιος φίλος να με κοροϊδέψει για το πως προφέρω κάποιες λέξεις, και από τότε έχω πάθει εμμονή με τη σωστή προφορά).
Δεν ήξερα τι ακριβώς να ψάξω (μετά από μια αναζήτηση βρήκα αυτό το forum).

Ποια είναι η σωστή προφορά τέτοιων λέξεων, και αν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνος ή είναι μόνο εμπειρικά.

Ας ξεκινήσω με ένα απλό παράδειγμα: _πουλιά_, κανείς δεν λέει που-*λ-ι-ά*, είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο ότι είναι που-*λιά*, το 'λια' είναι μια συνεχής προφορά, δεν έχει κενό ανάμεσα στο _λ_ και στο _ι_.

Σε αυτήν δεν είμαι σίγουρος: δω-μά-*τι-α* ή δω-μά-*τια*

Αυτές είμαι βέβαιος ότι το _λια_/_φια_ είναι με συνέχεια: χί-*λια*, ή-*λιο*ς, συ-ννε-*φιά*

Η λέξεις που τελειώνουν σε '_εια_' αντί για '_ια_' όπως συνέχεια, είναι συ-νέ-*χει-α* ή συ-νέ-*χεια*

δια-φο-ρά ή δι-α-φο-ρά
πα-νε-πι-στη-μιο ή πα-νε-πι-στη-μι-ο (μου ακούγεται πιο σωστή προφορά με 'μι-ο' αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος).

Συνήθως όταν δεν είμαι σίγουρος, την βάζω σε ένα site, με εκφωνήσεις.
Πχ: https://el.forvo.com/search/δωματια/ το λέει δω-μά-τι-α
δια-φο-ρά https://el.forvo.com/search/διαφορά/


Είμαι τρελός που δίνω σημασία σε τέτοια πράγματα; Υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος;
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας, γιατί με τυραννάει στην καθημερινή μου ζωή, αμφιβάλω την κάθε λέξη που είναι έτσι περίεργη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 29, 2018)

Καλώς μας ήρθες! Δεν είσαι καθόλου τρελός και έχεις κάθε δίκιο (δί-κιο) να μπερδεύεσαι. :)
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν γενικοί κανόνες. Μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος (κά-ποιος) με περισσότερες γνώσεις, ας λύσω τις άμεσες απορίες σου:

δω-μά-τι-α 
δια-φο-ρά (μπορεί όμως να ακούσεις και δι-α-φο-ρά)
πα-νε-πι-στή-μι-ο


----------



## ale3andro (Dec 29, 2018)

"... έχεις κάθε δίκιο (δί-κιο)..." χαχαχα, θα βοηθούσε αν όλες ήταν γραμμένες έτσι  Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως :)

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας, γιατί αυτές είναι μόνο κάποιες λέξεις που μου ήρθαν τότε, η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι είναι πολύ παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2018)

Γεια σου, Αλέξανδρε, και καλωσήρθες.

Το πρόβλημα της συνίζησης το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Θα βρεις ενδιαφέροντα σημειώματα εδώ:
https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3806-Συνίζηση-και-ορθογραφία

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12540-διά-ή-δια


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2018)

Ο κατάλογος αυτός, αν και βλέπει το ζήτημα σε σχέση με τον χωρισμό σε συλλαβές, δείχνει μέρος του προβλήματος.

http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/technology/application_tools/hyphenator/synizesis.jsp


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2018)

Στα λεξικά ΛΚΝ και Πατάκης (το οποίο απαιτεί [δωρεάν] εγγραφή) μπορείς να δεις καταγραφή της προφοράς με φωνητικά σύμβολα. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα:

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]

*βίος ο* [víos] 

*βιος το* [vjós] 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=βιος&sin=all

Το σύμβολο [j] παριστάνει το ημίφωνο που έχουμε στη συνίζηση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2018)

Πρώτον, μη δίνεις σημασία σε όσους σε κοροϊδεύουν για την προφορά σου. Εγώ να δεις τι τραβάω που, αν και ντεμέκ φυσικός ομιλητής, το _λια _μου με συνίζηση ακούγεται συχνά σαν _για _(γυαλιά/γιαγιά)...


----------



## ale3andro (Dec 29, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Σήμερα έμαθα λοιπόν ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο λέγεται συνίζηση.


----------



## Inachus (Dec 29, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> δια-φο-ρά (μπορεί όμως να ακούσεις και *δι-α-φο-ρά*)



Π.χ. από μένα!


----------



## Earion (Dec 30, 2018)

δι-α-φο-ρά


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2018)

Λογικό η λέξη διαφορά να έχει διαφορές στην εκφορά. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2018)

Οι περισσότερες λέξεις από δια- προφέρονται ή έτσι ή αλλιώς. Στις περισσότερες από τις παλιότερες λέξεις σαν δύο συλλαβές, στις περισσότερες από τις νεότερες σαν μία. Η τάση είναι προς τη συνίζηση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2019)

Noμίζω ότι είναι κλασσική ένδειξη ότι κάποιος δεν ειναι φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής η προφορά του Κ και η προφορά του -ια.


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> Οι περισσότερες λέξεις από δια- προφέρονται ή έτσι ή αλλιώς. Στις περισσότερες από τις παλιότερες λέξεις σαν δύο συλλαβές, στις περισσότερες από τις νεότερες σαν μία. Η τάση είναι προς τη συνίζηση.



(Σκάβω παλιό θέμα αλλά είπα να μην ανοίξω νέο μιας και το κοιτούσα πρόσφατα)

Σχετικά με τον μηχανισμό αυτόν καθεαυτόν της συνίζησης, αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτή η τάση είναι και κανόνας στα νέα ελληνικά

Γνωρίζω ότι (συνήθως) δεν ακολουθείται σε τοπωνύμια και “λόγιες” λέξεις (και προφανώς σύνθετες αυτών).

Δεν γνωρίζω αρχαία (οπότε μην πέσετε να με φάτε), αλλά αν καταλαβαίνω καλά η συνίζηση δεν εμφανίζεται ως φθογγική μεταβολή στις αρχαίες ελληνικές διαλέκτους, σωστά;






4ο Κεφάλαιο: Φθογγικά Πάθη







ebooks.edu.gr





Σε αυτή την περίπτωση σκέφτομαι πόση αλήθεια υπάρχει στην πρόταση ότι η συνίζηση εμφανίστηκε μεταγενέστερα στη γλώσσα, συνεπώς λέξεις (μάλλον σημασίες) που έχουν σχηματιστεί ιστορικά μεταγενέστερα, ακολουθούν συνίζηση.
Σε αντιδιαστολή εάν ετυμολογούνται απευθείας από τα αρχαία δεν ακολουθούν συνίζηση. (και προφανώς σύνθετες αυτών)

Για παράδειγμα κάποιες περιπτώσεις (ετυμολογία από el.wiktionary.org και Τριανταφυλλίδη)

έ-ννοι-α < [λόγ. < αρχ. ἔννοια] ενώ
έ-ννοια < [μσν. ἔγνοια]

ά-δει-α < [λόγ. < αρχ. ἄδεια] ενώ
ά-δεια < [μσν. ἄδειος < ἀδειάζω]

βί-ος < [λόγ. < αρχ. βίος] ενώ
βιος < [μσν. βίος]

δι-ά-βα-ση [< αρχ. διάβα(σις) + -ση]
διά-βα-σα [< μσν. διαβάζω]


----------

